# Quick Review of Turtle Wax Ice Synthetic Paste Polish



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

Complete newbie here...on the basis of an Auto Express award, I decided to buy this wax and give it a go...










Not that pleased to be honest. On opening it, it was more of a hard crumbly wax than a paste and was quite difficult to apply evenly to the paintwork. Was equally difficult to then remove and buff off...so I think I am going to look around for something easier to apply and then buff off...any thoughts people?

I would give this 6/10. It doesn't leave any white marks on the trim and doesn't leave any annoying dust once buffed off, and I guess leaves quite a nice shine, but not quite as rich and deep a shine as I would like (although the paintwork does need a lot of work). Wasn't that cheap I thought, and I think I could have bought much better reading around here!

Anyway, some pictures of the finished article - the whole car needs a complete detail from top to bottom...the paintwork is in a mess - tar and contaminants all over it, so a long term project, learning as I go.

As a result of this forum I have already ditched the sponge and use a CarPro Wash Mitt which I love, and have been using ANSF pre-wash in a hand pump sprayer. Have Kleer Tar Remover on the way, which they have told me leaves a wax residue after use, so should leave some protection between waxes.

Pictures attached any comments or suggestions welcome...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a very good wax but can be a bit draggy on the paintwork when applying. It also has to be applied thinly or it'll be a bugger to remove.

Turtle Wax recommend using their QD spray if it's caked on but I've not had an issue with removal, just got to keep those layers thin.


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it actually a wax though? Nowhere on that box can I see wax (except in the manufacturers name). It does however say polish, which by the sounds of it, is a cleaner with fillers, or at best an AIO.................


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks very nice :thumb:, it a underestimated wax for the price and the package plus over all performance, I use alot of turtlewax products as well, brought along way back before I joined here.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

seanl said:


> Is it actually a wax though? Nowhere on that box can I see wax (except in the manufacturers name). It does however say polish, which by the sounds of it, is a cleaner with fillers, or at best an AIO.................


It's a dedicated sealant if we get all technical; no natural waxes in there.

A lot of TW products are actually AIO's, like the original formula and also platinum IIRC but for some reason they developed Ice differently.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

millns84 said:


> It's a very good wax but can be a bit draggy on the paintwork when applying. It also has to be applied thinly or it'll be a bugger to remove.
> 
> Turtle Wax recommend using their QD spray if it's caked on but I've not had an issue with removal, just got to keep those layers thin.


That's the word....draggy...thanks...that's exactly what I encountered. Would much prefer something that goes on smooth and buffs off smooth...


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

seanl said:


> Is it actually a wax though? Nowhere on that box can I see wax (except in the manufacturers name). It does however say polish, which by the sounds of it, is a cleaner with fillers, or at best an AIO.................


Good point...I suspect from what you say then that it is an All In One. If it's a polish then it's not a very good one...it didn't really make much difference to the little scratches that are present. It is supposed to leave a protective coat so I hope it will bead ok until I can do a full workover once I have managed to buy in all the products I need...


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks very nice :thumb:, it a underestimated wax for the price and the package plus over all performance, I use alot of turtlewax products as well, brought along way back before I joined here.


Thanks Trip :thumb:...not quite where I want it to be at the moment...got a lot to do to it and a lot to learn along the way....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Specus said:


> That's the word....draggy...thanks...that's exactly what I encountered. Would much prefer something that goes on smooth and buffs off smooth...


Give Nattys a go, it's a pleasure to use and a similar price to the TW.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Give Nattys a go, it's a pleasure to use and a similar price to the TW.


Sorry...can expand a bit...what is Natty? And thanks!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Specus said:


> Sorry...can expand a bit...what is Natty? And thanks!


It's a wax:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/poorboys-nattys-paste-wax/prod_80.html

White for light coloured cars, blue for dark coloured (contains fillers) and red was originally a limited edition but is also slightly more refined.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Poorboys Natty's paste wax


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

millns84 said:


> It's a wax:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/poorboys-nattys-paste-wax/prod_80.html
> 
> White for light coloured cars, blue for dark coloured (contains fillers) and red was originally a limited edition but is also slightly more refined.


Ok thanks! Just checked Amazon as have some vouchers. They have red and white...which would you recommend for my car? Obviously not a dark colour...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Specus said:


> Ok thanks! Just checked Amazon as have some vouchers. They have red and white...which would you recommend for my car? Obviously not a dark colour...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


Well I've only used the red and can't fault it, depends if you want to spend the extra really.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

So could I apply a Nattys wax and then put the Ice Paste on top to seal it, or would that be pointless?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Specus said:


> So could I apply a Nattys wax and then put the Ice Paste on top to seal it, or would that be pointless?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


You would use an AIO like SRP, Tripple or another polish then seal with the Nattys paste wax, great waxes for the money :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Specus said:


> So could I apply a Nattys wax and then put the Ice Paste on top to seal it, or would that be pointless?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


As above, a decent AIO under the wax would be ideal. Nattys and the TW Ice are similar in that they wax/seal the paint and there's no need to use both, although if you're going to use a sealant and a wax it's generally accepted that you put the sealant on first :thumb:


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Demetri said:


> You would use an AIO like SRP, Tripple or another polish then seal with the Nattys paste wax, great waxes for the money :thumb:


I've had my eye on the Tripple...as a newbie which would be an easier first choice...SRP or Tripple? Bear in mind I don't have a DA/machine so all by hand.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Specus said:


> I've had my eye on the Tripple...as a newbie which would be an easier first choice...SRP or Tripple? Bear in mind I don't have a DA/machine so all by hand.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


Both are excellent products , neither dust and both work very well by hand.

If you do get the SRP make sure it's the new formula

I forgot to add that the Autosmart Platinum "new formula" is an excellent polish too, you do not need to wax or seal over it, top notch :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze would get my vote for the AIO, really easy to use and doesn't stain plastic/rubber trim. :thumb:


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

***UPDATE***

Had some rain overnight and I must say I am very pleased with the beading from the TW Ice Polish so will bump my score from 6/10 to 8/10...


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Decided to get some Nattys Red, so that is on it's way.

A quick question - do I have to wipe down or rinse after using AG SRP before applying a Wax? Some people say it is dusty and others say it is not so I am a bit confused.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

It only gets dusty if you apply too much I find.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

So no wipe down necessary? Or would you recommend a water rinse and dry before applying wax? Or just SRP and then Wax straight on top?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi, apply your SRP then once buffed off you can wax on top.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Specus said:


> So no wipe down necessary? Or would you recommend a water rinse and dry before applying wax? Or just SRP and then Wax straight on top?


I'd only give it a wipe down if you find you have residues left from the srp, but thin layers and you shouldn't find much if any dust. I might give it a wipe with a clean cloth before the wax but you shouldn't really need to.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys....Natty Red arrived can't wait to use it in a couple of weeks. Also got some Kleers De Tar so will do that first, re-seal the de-tarred areas and then wax!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thtcrazyguy (May 22, 2013)

Ive just bought this but havent used it yet, was planning on using AG Shampoo, then AG SRP, then Ice Wax Paste, does that sound about right?

Did you use polish before applying the Ice wax?


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

thtcrazyguy said:


> Ive just bought this but havent used it yet, was planning on using AG Shampoo, then AG SRP, then Ice Wax Paste, does that sound about right?
> 
> Did you use polish before applying the Ice wax?


I used it as a polish rather than a wax, so applied it, buffed and then a couple of weeks later I applied a wax on top of it.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

after using AG srp, I just go over the car with a QD.
results of the TW are looking good. better then megs nxt in my opinion.
I think TW is underrated and a lot of people are put off because as a "real" detailer, they can't be seen with a product that everyone can buy in a local store


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

thtcrazyguy said:


> Ive just bought this but havent used it yet, was planning on using AG Shampoo, then AG SRP, then Ice Wax Paste, does that sound about right?
> 
> Did you use polish before applying the Ice wax?


Yes you can do that no probs m8.


----------

